# Ving Tsun Bible by Ip Ching



## hpclub1000 (Mar 1, 2011)

for those of you who are after a copy of this I am selling it on ebay.  Link provided below:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ving-Tsun-Bib...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4aa914b515


----------

